# Do you know a good depression forum?



## eyesopen (Mar 16, 2012)

I just thought this might be a good place to ask...
I am looking for a good forum (as good as TAM) for issues of depression, life purpose etc (not related/restricted to relationships).
If perhaps you might know, I would be grateful for a link.
Thanks


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I think if you're depressed, hanging out with a bunch of other depressed people is probably not a good idea.


----------



## eyesopen (Mar 16, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I think if you're depressed, hanging out with a bunch of other depressed people is probably not a good idea.


LOL :smile2:


----------

